# Pics of Buster & Tigger



## buterflimc5 (Oct 20, 2004)

HI EVERYONE, I JUST JOINED UP TODAY.  

HERE ARE TWO PICTURES OF MY CATS
THE ONE ON THE LEFT IS TIGGER SHE IS 8 MONTHS OLD THAT WAS ABANDONED
AND THE ONE ON THE RIGHT IS BUSTER HE 2 YEARS OLD AND AS SWEET AS CAN BE, I SWEAR HE IS AN ANGEL, BECAUSE HE IS ALWAYS FOLLOWING ME AROUND THE HOUSE, PURRING AND TALKING TO ME IN CAT TALK HAHAHA IM NOT JOKING, I ADOPTED HIM WHEN HE WAS A KITTEN

THEY ARE BOTH SO SPECIAL AND GIFTS FROM GOD

I AM SO HAPPY THAT I FOUND THIS FORUM BECAUSE I LOVE CATS!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG it's T&T!!!!! how funny!!





So cute....


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Beautiful cats! Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## buterflimc5 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ta3339, I IMed you on AIM to tell you that my cats look like yours!!!! Are they male or female?? 

Thank-You both for responding, I am so happy I fould this forum... :wink:


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

yeah.. i got that... 

Tierney is Male, and Teagan is female.


----------



## buterflimc5 (Oct 20, 2004)

is the male the cat and the female the kitten??


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

yeppers


----------



## buterflimc5 (Oct 20, 2004)

how old are they now?!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Tierney is 1 year and 4 months.

Teagan was six months yesterday


----------



## buterflimc5 (Oct 20, 2004)

They are around the same age haha. 

Buster is about 2 years old

And Tigger is about 7 months old

Are they in love, because mine love each other its so funny, they act like boyfriend and girlfriend


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Teagan and Tierney are most DEFinitely in love, check out any of their photo threads. lol


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, they're cute! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

jessamica8 said:


> Awww, they're cute! Welcome to the forum!


I said the same "awww". How adorable!
Have fun on the forums with us - welcome


----------



## buterflimc5 (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank-You Everyone, all of your cats are so adorable!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

> OMG it's T&T!!!!! how funny!!


Took the words right outt my mouth!!! Gorgeous kitties


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

OMG....Buster is the spitting image of Ivan and Gaylord!!!


----------



## buterflimc5 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ianthe you are so right!!!! How cute!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They're both georgeous and yup they are the twins of Tierney and Teagan :wink:


----------

